# Anlegen eines Spiel-"Teichs" / Sicherheit / Solarpumpe?



## printe (15. Apr. 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
gleich vorweg - in den Augen der meißten hier dürfte ich wohl als absoluter Teichbanause durchgehen mit meinem Anliegen, aber da ich recht sicher bin, dass man hier die nötigen Antworten kennt, versuche ich es dennoch und hoffe auf Verständnis 

Mein "Teich" sah bisher folgendermaßen aus. Auf einer Seite ist die kleinste "Teichform" aus dem Baumarkt eingegraben (ca. 50l). Von dort führte ein kleiner "Bach" (ca. 15cm breit und 120cm lang) in einen eingegrabenen und gut versteckten Eimer, wo sich auch die Pumpe befindet. Tiere leben dort selbstverständlich keine drin, zumindest keine, die in ihr Schicksal gezwungen wurden. 

Nun fragt sich der Fachmann vermutlich, warum man sich so etwas in den Garten buddelt. Ganz einfach - damit der kleine vier jährige Sohnemann was zum spielen hat. Nach über einem Jahr sind die Spielmöglichkeiten an so einem "Teich" aber doch recht sperrlich, so dass wir gerne etwas aufrüsten würden - nein, es kommt immer noch kein richtiger Teich, sondern es soll viel mehr ein Planschbecken mit besandetem  Flüsschen werden.

Dazu hatte ich vor sech Betonplatten (2x3 à 40x40cm) aneinander zu legen und die Fugen zu betonieren. An den Seiten mache ich ebenfalls mit Beton einen Wall. Das ganze bekommt minimales Gefälle, wo dann an der oberen Seite ein wenig Wasser drauf plätschern soll, das am Ende in einer eingegrabenen Sandkastenmuschel landet, von wo es wieder hochgepumpt wird. Auf die Betonplatten soll dann Sand, so dass sich der Kleene ein paar Burgen mit Wassergräben und Flüßen bauen kann. Damit der Sand nicht in den "Teich" gespült wird, wollte ich irgendwas davor bauen, was wasser-, aber eben nicht sanddurchlässig ist. 

Bisher hatte ich ein Kabel unter der Erde verlegt, den Eimer mit der Pumpe über ein dickes Kupferkabel geerdet (also einfach ein Ende in den Eimer und eins in den Boden gesteckt) und einen zusätlichen FI  Schutzschalter an der Außensteckdose angebracht, weil ich nicht sicher war, ob diese so einen Schutz schon hat (hat sie aber vermutlich, so alt ist das Haus nicht). Da unser Sohn ja nur gelegentlich die Hände drin hatte und wir beim Einschalten der Pumpe immer drauf geachtet haben, dass er sie gerade nicht drin hat, denke ich, war das so zu verantworten. Nun ist es bei der neuen Variante ja aber so, dass er auch im Wasser sitzen wird und da gefällt mir der Gedanke garnicht mehr, dass ein Stromkabel im selben Wasser liegt.

Nun endlich zu meiner Frage - gibt es eine absolut sichere "Kabellösung" oder wäre in dem Fall vielleicht wirklich eine Solarpumpe die bessere Wahl? Falls jmd. noch generelle Denkfehler in meiner Ausführung gefunden hat, wäre ich da für Hinweise ebenfalls sehr dankbar. Vielleicht mag ja jmd. mal mit mir die neue "Spielplatzeinrichtung" durchdiskutieren  Bisher spielt sich das ganze nur in meinem Kopf ab und es liegen sechs Betonplatten auf der Wiese rum.

Schonmal besten Dank!


----------



## heiko_243 (15. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Anlegen eines Spiel-"Teichs" / Sicherheit / Solarpumpe?*

Es gibt mehrere Möglichkeiten:
- Pumpe mit Schutzkleinspannung mit separatem Transformator der in gesichert und trocken außerhalb des Teichs steht (z.B. 12V-Pumpe). Die Pumpe wird dann mit ungefährlicher, niedriger Spannung betrieben.
- Trocken aufgestellte Pumpe (d.h. nicht im Wasser), min. 2m vom Teich entfernt, Pumpe über FI angeschlossen und Sauganschluß geerdet. Die Sicherheit kommt hier durch die entsprechende Entfernung und den dadurch in den Leitungen auftretenden Widerständen, die auch im Fehlerfall (Pumpe defekt, FI/RCD defekt und Erdung fehlerhaft) schützt.
- Mammutpumpe (hier wird eine Luftpumpe außerhalb des Teichs aufgestellt). Hier kommt überhaupt kein Strom in die Nähe des Wassers.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (15. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Anlegen eines Spiel-"Teichs" / Sicherheit / Solarpumpe?*

Hallo Printe,

oh ja, Spielplatz diskutieren. Ich bin gerade fertig mit dem Zaun um den Teich und muß (will) jetzt auch einen Spielplatz anlegen für meine kleine Maus. 
Mit dem kleinen Spielteich finde ich ja genial, ich denke das macht dem kleinen Spaß im Wasser rumzumatschen. 
Mit der Pumpe hast Du wirklich recht. Egal was da an Absicherungen dran ist (FI,...) würde ich mein Kind da nicht ranlassen. 
Eine Solarpumpe ist sehr Leistungsschwach aber wäre geeignet, da Ihr ja nur bei Sonne im Teich spielt.
Mit den Betonplatten finde ich viel zu aufwendig. Hol doch Teichfolie, Loch buddeln und draufschmeißen Sand rein und fertig. 

Grüße 

Thomas


----------



## Digicat (15. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Anlegen eines Spiel-"Teichs" / Sicherheit / Solarpumpe?*

Servus Printe

Herzlich Willkommen

Zu erst will ich mal den hygienischen Aspekt beleuchten ... 
Zum abdecken des Spielteiches hast du eine Plane vorgesehen 

Katzen, Mader etc hinterlassen gerne Ihre Notdurften in sandigen Gegebenheiten 
Auch dürften diverse Mücken/Bienen/__ Wespen den "Teich" als Anziehungspunkt ansehen ...

Wegen dem Strom ... es gibt 12V-Pumpen ....

Als Tiefe schreibst du im Profil 0,4m ... ist das die Randhöhe und hoffe nicht die Wasserhöhe :beten

Die Betonplatten sind aber sehr hart wenn dein Sprößling ausrutscht und das wird nicht vermeidbar sein ... Wasser und Spielsand wird ein herrliche rutschige Pampe ....
Da würde ich eher wie Thomas zu Folie tendieren, obwohl das noch rutschiger sein wird 

Hmm .... Tut es nicht ein normaler Sandkasten mit leichter, kübelweiser Besprengung auch


----------



## printe (15. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Anlegen eines Spiel-"Teichs" / Sicherheit / Solarpumpe?*

Ui, das ging ja schnell 

@heiko_243 "12V Pumpe" ist glaube ich schon mal ein sehr gutes Stichwort. Zumindest klingt es nach dem geringsten Aufwand und vermutlich findet sich da auch was günstiges. Die Solarpumpe macht im Sommer sicher wenig Spaß, wenn man auch mal in der Abenddämmerung spielen will und mit Akku wird mir das Ganze auch schon zu teuer...

@Gartenteichumbauer mit den Betonplatten hatte ich mir recht bewusst so überlegt, da die eine recht rauhe Oberfläche haben und es so nicht so schnell glitschig wird, hinsichtlich der angesprochenen Rutschgefahr. Zudem denke ich, dass der Sand dort nicht ganz so leicht weggespült wird, wie auf einer Folie. Der Kleine hat schon recht konkrete Vorstellungen was seine Bauvorhaben angeht dort und dem versuche ich, so gut es geht, entgegen zu kommen  Dann wollte ich noch zum "Wall" hin einen kleinen, aufhübschenden Übergang schaffen, indem ich Natursteine mit einbetoniere. Kann man dann auch gleich gut und ein wenig erhöht drauf sitzen.

@digicat ja, ich dachte an eine Folie zum Abdecken. Wir haben aber auch einen arg wütenden Haustiger, der alles vertreibt, was sich seinem Gebiet nähert und er selbst erleichtert sich ausschließlich bei den Nachbarn  Was die Insekten angeht, so hoffe ich, dass es ausreicht, wenn man das Wasser regelmäßig wechselt. Ist von der Menge her ja nur ein kleines Planschbecken voll. Mit der Höhe hatte ich eben bei der Profilerstellung nur grob geschätzt. Glaube das da 25cm -30cm realistischer sind. So eine kleine Sandkastenmuschel eben, keine Ahnung gerade, sitze auf der Arbeit.... Und nein - ein normaler Sandkasten tut es überhaupt nicht!  Da macht er sich nur einen Sumpf und ärgert sich. Gerade das fließende Wasser macht es ja interessant, wegen Burggraben, Flüssen, Booten etc. - auch für mich


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (15. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Anlegen eines Spiel-"Teichs" / Sicherheit / Solarpumpe?*

Hallo Printe,

ich hoffe meine Tochter wird Burggraben, Flüssen, Booten etc. auch lieben, damit Papa auch seinen Spaß hat. (Sowas brauchen wir auch)
Mit dem Beton finde ich übertrieben und gefährlich. Was hälst Du davon eine Antirutschmatte auf die Folie zu tun? Was man nehmen könnte weiß ich im Moment auch nicht. 
Ich würde einen Stöpsel mit einbauen, damit man das Wasser auch vollständig ablassen kann und die Kleine immer mit frischem Wasser spielt. Wie man das machen kann weiß ich im Moment auch nicht, da ja auch der ganze Sand verschwindet. 

Auf jeden Fall ist Deine Idee für meine Kleine beschlossene Sache und ich will mal hoffen, das meine Kleine lieber Burggraben baut als Prinzesschen zu spielen. (mal sehen) Auf alle Fälle denke ich Wasser, Sand und noch ein Bachlauf, da können die Kleinen Ihrer Phantasie freien Lauf lassen.

Geniale Idee

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## printe (15. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Anlegen eines Spiel-"Teichs" / Sicherheit / Solarpumpe?*

Hallo Thomas,
ich glaube, ich habe mein Vorhaben etwas schlecht erklärt. In dem Teil, wo die Betonplatten kommen, steht das Wasser nicht, zumindest nicht, solange die gebauten Staudämme aus Sand nicht halten.  Dort läuft nur das Wasser durch und wird von einer Plastikwanne, also besagter "Sandkastenmuschel" aufgefangen. Vor den Ablauf zur Wanne hin wollte ich dann irgendein Material spannen, wie es zB. in diesen extrem dichten Keschern gibt und davor nochmal einen ganz niedrigen Betonwall. Dann sollte recht wenig Sand in der Wanne landen und das Wasser ließe sich dort sehr leicht austauschen oder eben einfach mit der Pumpe grob leer pumpen. Der Sand, sofern er doch mal dort landet, ist ebenfalls schnell wieder rausgeschaufelt. Die Platten, über die das Wasser fließt und wo auch der Sand drauf soll liegen nur flach auf dem Boden und der Wall drumherum wird keinerlei Kanten haben. Letztlich also nicht gefährlicher, als wenn man bei Regen über die Straße läuft. Einen sandigen Betonbachlauf haben wir hier auch im großen Stile in einem Park, wo jedes Jahr tausende von Kindern toben. Klar knallt da auch schonmal der ein der andere hin, aber das gehört doch dazu. OK, du hast ein Mädel, da sieht das vielleicht schonwieder anders aus. Kann ich nicht beurteilen 

Ich bin jedenfalls schonmal sehr gespannt auf deine Variante. Sollte meine am Ende auch nur halbwegs ansehnlich sein, kann ich ja mal ein Foto eistellen. Ich google nun erstmal nach einer 12 V Pumpe. Fürchte aber fast, dass die doch zu schlapp sein könnte für mein Vorhaben.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (18. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Anlegen eines Spiel-"Teichs" / Sicherheit / Solarpumpe?*

Hallo Printe,

ich bin richtig begeistert von Deiner Idee. 
Aber Teichfolie scheint mir deutlich einfacher. Die Sandmuscheln sind auch sehr rutschig, rutschiger als Teichfolie. Ich überlege nuch, wie man das in den Griff bekommen kann. 

Die Teichfolie hat viele Vorteile. Du kannst sie im Winter zusammenrollen und in den Schuppen stellen. Du kannst das Gelände immer wieder anders formen. Und wenn der kleine Groß ist brauchst Du nicht die Abrißbirne, sondern legst Dir nen kleinen Teich an. 

Meine Überlegungen sind so:
Auf einem geraden Stück Wiese Steine für das Gelände (Kanäle, Flüsse, Burgeninseln,...) loker hinlegen. Dann ein weiches Fließ 3x3 m oder 2x2 m darüberlegen und dann die Teichfolie drauf. Darüber dann ? zum als Schutz vorm Ausrutschen. 

Daneben eine Tonne (Mörtelkübel) als Pumpenschacht. (Etwas tiefer gelegen) 
Nun einen Schlauch vom Sanddteich zur Mörtelkiste und eine Pumpe mit Zulaufsschlauch in die Mörtlkiste. Damit kein Sand angesaugt wird, reicht sicher ein Pflanzkorb mit einer Strumpfhose bespannt. 

Das Gute daran ist, Du kannst es immer wieder umgestalten, Folie hoch, Steine verrücken, fertig. 

Ich habe das meiner Frau erzählt und die Begeisterung hielt sich in Grenzen, bis sowas kommt mir nicht ins Haus... An der Stelle bedarf es noch viel Überzeugungsarbeit.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## heiko_243 (19. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Anlegen eines Spiel-"Teichs" / Sicherheit / Solarpumpe?*



> Ich google nun erstmal nach einer 12 V Pumpe. Fürchte aber fast, dass die doch zu schlapp sein könnte für mein Vorhaben.


Da gibt es auch ein paar stärkere - z.B. Oase Aquamax Eco - 6000l max/3.2m Wassersäule.


----------



## printe (25. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Anlegen eines Spiel-"Teichs" / Sicherheit / Solarpumpe?*

Hallo zusammen,

also meine Entscheidung hinsichtlich Pumpe ist nun auf eine Schwengelpumpe gefallen . Da muss ich mir keinen Stress machen wegen Strom und zu viel oder zu wenig Wasser, der Kleene kann noch was für seine Muckis tun und selbst entscheiden, ob er seine Sandburgen mit einem Rutsch wegspülen will oder lieber nur den Burggraben bewässern mag. Das ist allerdings auch bisher das einzige, was "schon" steht und meine Frau ist sogar überrascht, dass es bisher gar nicht so wild aussieht, wie sie dachte... @teichbauer, so wie du deine Idee schilderst, sollte sich deine Frau eher freuen, klingt doch deutlich idyllischer und ansehnlicher als mein Betonplattenplan . Deine Strumpfhosenidee ist auf jeden fall schonmal top.  Die "externe Mörtelkiste" hatte ich auch schonmal angedacht, auch wenn es bei mir nur ein großer Plastikeimer sein sollte. Da werde ich dann entsprechend nachrüsten, wenn mein Plan daneben geht. Wollte erstmal schauen, ob ich den Sand nicht schon vorher gebremst bekomme. Ich berichte dann und mach mich jetzt erstmal an die Arbeit.

lG


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (28. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Anlegen eines Spiel-"Teichs" / Sicherheit / Solarpumpe?*

Hallo Printe,

Schwengelpumpe ist gut, da kann gar nix passieren. Ich würde in einen 2. höher gelegenen Behälter pumpen und per Wasserfall in die Spielkiste laufen lassen. So kannst Du ein Ventil mit Absperrhahn dran machen und das Wasser läuft langsam (steuerbar) gleichmäßig in die Spielkiste. 
Wenn Du mit der Schwengelpumpe direkt in die Spielkiste pumpst, würde ich denken, das Du nur Zunamisimulationen machen kannst, weil mit jedem Pumpenhub eine Wlutwelle durch die Kiste rollt.

Hast Du eine speziell Kinderschwengelpumpe?

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## printe (28. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Anlegen eines Spiel-"Teichs" / Sicherheit / Solarpumpe?*

Der Tsunami ist glaube ich genau das, was ihm am Ende die größte Freude bereiten wird. Auch beim Turmbau ist es für ihn immer das Größte an der ganzen Sache das Ding am Ende spektakulär einzureißen  Bei einem zusätzlichen Behälter würde er auch sicher die ganze Zeit nur versuchen das Ding zum Überlaufen zu bringen... 

Ich habe eine ganz normale Baumarktpumpe für 34€ gekauft. Allerdings ohne den üblichen "Fuß". Habe die einfach auf eine kleine Mauer gedübelt. Macht einen bombenfesten Eindruck. Die gepumpte Wassermenge lässt sich ansich ganz gut steuern durch mehr oder weniger pumpen. Das sollte er gut so hinbekommen, wie er es gerade braucht. Das "Tsunami-Problem" sehe ich derzeit nur beim "Sand in den Auffangbehälter" spülen. An der Stelle bin ich noch nicht angekommen mit meiner Planung bzw. mit dem Bau. Da wird mir hoffentlich schon was einfallen, wenn ich soweit bin. Bin zuversichtlich


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (28. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Anlegen eines Spiel-"Teichs" / Sicherheit / Solarpumpe?*

Hallo Printe,

ich finde Dein Tsunamiprojekt sehr genial. Mach doch mal Bilder vom Bauvortschritt, damit man sich ein Bild machen kann, wie Dein Flutwellentestgebiet aussieht (aussehen wird).

Der Strumpfhosenpflanzkorb ist aus meiner Sicht eine ausreichende Lösung. Du kannst ja auch 2 gleiche Pflanzkörbe nehmen also Pflanzkorb-> Strumphose (Linkes Bein)-> Pflanzkorb und wenn das nicht sicher genung erscheint noch eine Strumpfhose (Rechtes Bein) und noch einen Pflanzkorb.
Die Pflanzkörbe sollten relativ hoch sein (aus dem Wasser ragen) dort oben montierst Du den Schlauch an und bindest die Stumpfhosen ordentlich zusammen (so das oben auch kein Sand durchpasst). Ich denke, das Ganze kannst Du im Sand eingraben (nicht vollständig) und fertig ist.) Strumphosen sind wohl aus einem sehr robusten Material, von daher denke ich aller 1. Wahl und Sandkörner passen da nicht durch.

Grüße und viel Spaß beim Bau Deines Tsunamitestgeländes

Thomas


----------



## printe (29. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Anlegen eines Spiel-"Teichs" / Sicherheit / Solarpumpe?*

Tag Thomas,

mit den Fotos tu ich mich doch etwas schwer. Hier sind ja hauptsächlich sicher eher Leute, die Wert auf gute Handarbeit und Optik legen - garnicht so meins  Also, wenn das ganze wirklich mal fertig sein sollte irgendwann und dann halbwegs ordentlich aussieht,, werd ich mal ein Foto einstellen, aber irgendwie macht mir der Zeitmangel, wie so oft einen Strich durch die Rechnung. 

Ich habe gerade mal spaßeshalber "Strumpfhosenpflanzkorb" gegoogelt und man landet tatsächlich ausschließlich bei deinem Beitrag. Wenn das funktioniert, solltest du dir Idee patentieren lassen, sofern ich dir dann keine Kohle abdrücken muss 

LG


----------

